# my last haul Guerlain/Mac/radiant/seventeen



## daniela_24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Guerlain Ecrin 6 couleurs No.68 champs-elysses
  	Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer in beige and warm natural
  	Mac Knight Devine e/s
  	Radiant Lipstick No.139 Cyclamen
  	Radiant L/G No.60 Amethyst
  	L'oreal Volume Million Lashes
  	Seventeen glitter No.8 lavender
  	Seventeen loose e/s No.18 Golden Winter
  	Sephora Palette No.3 Brown Smoky Eyes
  	Erre Due wet and dry e/s No.420
  	Adriana Karembue Lipstick No.011
  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW20

_*swatches on my blog*_


----------



## rrx2wm (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, nice! The packaging of the Guerlain palette is sooo beautiful


----------



## daniela_24 (Nov 4, 2010)

yes...that packaging is AMAZING and fantastic quality!!!


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hows the BB concealer working?


----------



## daniela_24 (Nov 6, 2010)

lightgreen22 said:


> Hows the BB concealer working?



 	its the BEST concealer i have ever used.....
  	covers everything and doesnt get into my fine lines! lasts for hours....but quite expensive


----------



## Aelya (Nov 15, 2010)

Guerlain's palette is juste amazing ! I want one of these !
	Great haul!


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Oooooh everything is gorgeous!


----------

